# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته تلويزيون و هنرهای ديجيتالی

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته تلويزيون و هنرهای ديجيتالی

دیباچه:


عده‌ای  معتقدند که "مخرب ارتباط" خاموش کننده تخیل و تلف کننده وقت است؛ چیزی که  مانع از رشد شخصیت می‌شود و عده‌ای آن را یک وسیله ارتباط‌جمعی قوی، سریع و  پرگیرنده، سرگرمی مناسب برای اوقات فراغت، تمایل به کسب تجربه‌ای عمیق در  مسائل مختلف و راهی برای افزایش دانش و عضویت در خانواده‌ جهانی  می‌دانند.سخن از تلویزیون،‌ اعجوبه قرن بیستم است و دیدگاه‌های متفاوت و  متناقضی که نسبت به آن وجود دارد؛ دیدگاه‌هایی که هر یک از جنبه‌ای درست  هستند. زیرا این رسانه می‌تواند از یک سو اعتیادی مخرب و از سوی دیگر  شیوه‌ای نوین و فراگیر برای آموزش و اطلاع‌رسانی باشد. در واقع این  گردانندگان و برنامه‌سازان آن هستند که سمت و سویش را تعیین می‌کنند. از  همین‌رو تربیت و آموزش برنامه‌سازان و متخصصان این رسانه اهمیت بسیاری  دارد؛ بویژه در کشور ما که این رسانه بسیار فراگیر است و اوقات فراغت قشر  عظیمی از نیروی جوان کشور ما را به خود اختصاص می‌دهد. به همین دلیل هر  ساله دانشکده‌ صدا و سیمای جمهوری اسلامی ایران از طریق آزمون سراسری  عده‌ای از داوطلبان علاقه‌مند را برای تحصیل در این دانشکده گزینش می‌کند.  گفتنی است که دانشکده‌ صدا و سیما تا سال گذشته دانشجویان خود را در رشته  "تولید سیما" می‌پذیرفت، اما از آزمون سراسری سال 1383 دانشجویان در دو  رشته جدید "کارشناسی تلویزیون و هنرهای دیجیتالی" و "کارگردانی تلویزیون" پذیرفته می‌شوند.رشته‎کارشناسی تلویزیونی و هنرهای دیجیتالی دارای دو گرایش گرافیک رایانه‎ای و انیمیشن رایانه‎ای است.



گرایش گرافیک رایانه‌ای:


گرافیک  یک هنر کاربردی است که به تبلیغ، ارائه، اشاعه و بیان تصویری کالاهای  تبلیغاتی و فرهنگی می‌پردازد. دانشجوی گرافیک رایانه‌ای در صدا و سیما  طراحی صحنه، دکور، لباس، تیتراژ و موارد مشابه برای برنامه‌های تلویزیونی  را آموزش می‌بیند. برای مثال اعلام وضعیت هوا در شبکه خبر به صورت گرافیکی  انجام می‌گیرد یا زیرنویس،‌ حاشیه و تیتراژ در هر برنامه‌ای که وجود دارد،  به گرافیک رایانه‌ای مربوط می‌شود. در واقع کارشناس  گرافیک رایانه‌ای فرد خلاق و هنرمندی است که در کنار کارگردان می‌نشیند و  ذهنیت کارگردان را پیاده می‌کند و درباره رنگ، شکل و دکور نظر می‌دهد تا  مخاطب با یک برنامه‌ تلویزیونی ارتباط بهتری برقرار کند.



درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل:


دروس مشترک در هر دو گرایش:


مبانی  ارتباطات، مردم‌شناسی و رسانه‌های تصویری، آشنایی با هنر در تاریخ، عکاسی،  تاریخ تلویزیون و فناوری رسانه‌های جدید، حکمت هنر اسلامی، ارتباطات بصری،  آشنایی با فلسفه ، تلویزیون ،‌ زبان و ساختار، پژوهش و نگارش در تلویزیون،  قصه در ادیان، درک و بیان بصری، مخاطب‌شناسی تلویزیون، فلسفه هنر، تاریخ  انیمیشن، طراحی ، عکاسی و هنرهای دیجیتالی، سیر تحولات گرافیک، مبانی  سایبرمدیا، کاربرد رایانه در فیلم و تلویزیون، طراحی و گرافیک، گونه‌شناسی  برنامه‌های تلویزیونی، مبانی انیمیشن دیجیتالی، نرم‌افزارهای گرافیکی،  مبانی گرافیک، تدوین دیجیتالی، مبانی تبلیغات تلویزیونی، جلوه‌های بصری  دیجیتالی، زیبا‌شناسی هنرهای دیجیتالی، تلویزیون آموزشی، انیمیشن تعاملی.



دروس تخصصی گرایش گرافیک رایانه‌ای:



کارگاه گرافیک دیجیتالی ، ژورنالیسم تلویزیونی، طراحی وب، پروژه نهایی.



گرایش انیمیشن رایانه‌ای:


چند سال پیش هیأت مدیره یکی از مدارس ایالت ایندیانای آمریکا مجبور شد،‌اعلامیه هشدار دهنده‌ای را منتشر کند، مبنی بر اینکه:


"تین  مؤتانت نینجا ترتلز(1) وجود خارجی ندارد" تا بچه‌ها برای پیدا کردن آن به  درون دریچه فاضلاب‌ها نخزند. این اعلامیه بیانگر تأثیر انیمیشن‌های  تلویزیونی بر روی کودکان است. البته انیمیشن‌ تنها برای کودکان جالب نیست،‌  بلکه بزرگسالان نیز به انیمیشن علاقه‌مند هستند. از همین‌رو سال میلادی  گذشته، پرفروش‌ترین فیلم سینمایی سال،‌یک انیمیشن بود. امروزه به دلیل افزایش سرعت کار، دیجیتال به کمک انیمیشن آمده است و بسیاری از کارهای تبلیغاتی، آموزشی  و کارتون‌ها به صورت دیجیتالی است. البته انیمیشن سنتی هنوز رایج است و  بحث نقاشی کردن و فریم به فریم فیلمبرداری کردن که اصطلاحاً به آن نقاشی  "تک فریم" گفته می‌شود، هنوز مرسوم است و کارآیی دارد، اما انیمیشن  رایانه‌ای در سطح بسیار وسیع‌تری استفاده می‌شود.


دروس تخصصی گرایش انیمیشن رایانه‌ای :


کارگاه انیمیشن دیجیتالی ، انیمیشن دو بعدی، موسیقی و انیمیشن، انیمیشن سه بعدی، نویسندگی برای انیمیشن، پروژه نهایی



توانایی‌‌های لازم :


رشته  تلویزیون و هنرهای دیجیتالی یکی از رشته‌های نیمه‌متمرکز آزمون سراسری است  که از بین داوطلبان گروه آزمایشی هنر دانشجو می‌پذیرد. این داوطلبان پس از  شرکت در آزمون سراسری باید در آزمون تخصصی دانشکده صدا و سیما نیز شرکت  کنند. سپس از میان نفرات برتر این دو آزمون تا 4 برابر ظرفیت رشته تلویزیون  و هنرهای دیجیتالی معرفی می‌شوند تا در مصاحبه هنری شرکت کرده و به‌طور  مستقیم مورد ارزیابی قرار بگیرند و در نهایت از بین این 4 برابر ظرفیت،  علاقه‌مندترین و آماده‌ترین داوطلبان پذیرفته خواهند شد.در این میان  دانشجوی انیمیشن باید طراحی را بخوبی بشناسد و با قوانین حرکتی و  ترکیب‌‌بندی تصاویر آشنا باشد. چون عامل اصلی ضعف انیمیشن‌های ایرانی،‌  طراحی ضعیف و عدم آشنایی با فیزیولوژی حرکت است همچنین دانشجوی این گرایش  باید به سینما،‌  عکاسی و موسیقی علاقه‌مند بوده و اهل مسافرت و تماشای فضاهای تازه و جدید  باشد. در اصل دانشجوی این گرایش مثل سایر رشته‌های هنری باید خوب ببیند و  نگاهی عمیق و هنرمندانه نسبت به هر چیزی که در اطراف او وجود دارد، داشته  باشد.در کار رسانه، داشتن سواد بصری نیز خیلی مهم است؛‌ یعنی چشم دانشجوی  این رشته باید باسواد باشد. خوب را از بد و مطلوب را از نامطلوب و رنگ‌ها،  فرم‌ها و خطوط را از یکدیگر بخوبی تشخیص دهد. این کار به یاری زیاد دیدن و  خوب دیدن حاصل می‌شود. از همین رو سعی می‎شود در مصاحبه حضوری، سواد بصری  داوطلب سنجیده شود؛‌ کاری مهم و پیچیده که زمان زیادی را به خود اختصاص  می‌دهد.در مصاحبه حضوری، داوطلبان نمونه کارهای قبلی خود اعم از طراحی،  تابلوهای نقاشی و سایر هنرهای مرتبط را نیز به همراه می‌آورند؛ چون هدف این  است که توانمندترین و آماده‌ترین دانشجویان در این دانشکده پذیرفته شوند.



موقعیت شغلی در ایران:


تا چند سال پیش تمامی دانشجویان دانشکده صدا و سیما در بدو ورود به این دانشکده، بورسیه صدا و سیما می‌شدند. اما در حال حاضر سازمان صدا و سیما تعهدی برای استخدام  و به‌کارگیری فارغ‌التحصیلان دانشکده ندارد و فقط تعهد یک جانبه گرفته  می‌شود، مبنی بر اینکه در صورت نیاز سازمان صدا و سیما، هر فار‌غ‌التحصیل  متعهد به انجام خدمت به میزان دو برابر مدت تحصیل در دانشکده خواهد بود و  محل خدمت فارغ‌التحصیلان را نیز سازمان براساس نیاز مراکز خود، در سطح  ایران تعیین خواهد کرد. از همین‌رو تنها فارغ‌التحصیلانی که در طی تحصیل  دانشجوی موفقی بوده‌اند، ‌جذب سازمان می‎شوند؛ یعنی اگر دانشجویی در دوران  تحصیل، خوب درس نخوانده و مهارت لازم را به دست نیاورده باشد، نه تنها در  سازمان استخدام  نخواهد شد، بلکه پس از فارغ‌التحصیلی،‌ هزینه تحصیل در این دانشکده را نیز  باید بپردازد.درباره بازار کار آزاد فارغ‌التحصیل انیمیشن رایانه‌ای باید  گفت که بازار کار انیمیشن دو شاخه دارد؛ یکی شاخه هنری است و دیگر شاخه  تجاری و تبلیغاتی می‌باشد. در شاخه ‌هنری فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته  می‌توانند جذب مراکز هنری و آموزشی؛ مثل کانون پرورش فکری کودکان و نوجوانان،‌آموزش و پرورش  و یا سازمان تبلیغات اسلامی بشوند و در شاخه‌تجاری و تبلیغاتی می‌توانند  کارهای مختلفی انجام دهند که از آن جمله می‌توان به تهیه‌ CDهای تبلیغاتی  برای شرکت‌ها و کارخانه‌ها اشاره کرد .

منبع : دانشگاهی

*

----------

